# Irongut-to-Bruiser conversion



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Is it possible to use Ogre arms and an Irongut Great Weapon to make a sideways-held Great Weapon for a Tyrant/Bruiser? I ask because I'm a cheapskate who doesn't see the point of buying a Tyrant when you can get 6 Ogres for that price.

Something like this:










But of course, with either a Sword or Hammer from the Irongut box.

Cheers

Midnight


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

With greenstuff and skill all things are possible... but it wouldn't be easy. All the ironguts hold their weapons above their heads and their arms are moulded into the shoulders at that angle.

If you are looking to have the great weapon in a similar pose to the above picture then I would suggest using irongut weapons on a bull model as they have their arms in more suitable positions, although you will almost certainly need to cut the weapon and move the hands further apart.


Generally though I would suggest either not taking a tyrant at all (mine has gone entirely unused in the new book) or using one of the maneater models as a tyrant: they are all beautiful models with real character and they are relatively much cheaper. Personally I used the female maneater as a butcher/slaughtermaster in many of my games (though I have started to use a conversion) and have used both the ninja and pirate as tyrants back in the old book when tyrants were a necessity.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks, I plan on using a Bull with an Irongut weapon and some armour, but he's probably going to be a Bruiser - you don't lose an awful lot of killing capacity but are much cheaper, and don't take up precious Slaughtermaster slots.

Midnight


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If you're taking a bruiser I would make it a BSB (unless you already have one) because its only a few points more and the benefits of the rerolls are massive. I've converted my BSB to have the standard nailed into his back so he still gets to have weapons in his hands...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Not got one, no, completely and utterly new, which is why I need some kind of Hero choice for my General in small games (not got loads of dosh to throw at these guys really, not yet anyhow). Having the Battle Standard as a back-mounted item (bosspole-esque) sounds like a really good idea, was it fairly easy to do?

Midnight


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I used the banner off the thundertusk (built a stonehorn) and whacked it on the back of a model I was building out of tundertusk scrap parts... so fairly easy. Harder to manage was to turn a rider into a standing model without it looking silly. The end result is actually pretty damn cool.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Using Bulls as a mock-up, I think that the conversion I had in mind is going to prove difficult. Any other suggestions for a cool Bruiser using just the Ogre plastics (Ironguts, Leadbelchers and Core Ogres)?

Midnight


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

By bulls I mean the core ogres: its what they used to be called and it avoids the confusion of 'ogres' not being specific... you'll find many an older ogre player will refuse to call them anything but bulls.


----------



## TPKarl (Jan 31, 2013)

Great Weapons from the Battlecat Riders are ideal for something like this - they feel a bit bigger and more beastly than irongut ones, are held more horizontal, and can be attached to an infantry ogre without the need of greenstuff etc.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Now that is not a bad idea, the mournfang weapons are much more suitable for adding to the bull frame. The model won't fit in a centre rank but then the proper tyrant model doesn't anyway.

If you need some I can raid my bits box for spares.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

TPKarl said:


> Great Weapons from the Battlecat Riders are ideal for something like this - they feel a bit bigger and more beastly than irongut ones, are held more horizontal, and can be attached to an infantry ogre without the need of greenstuff etc.





Tim/Steve said:


> Now that is not a bad idea, the mournfang weapons are much more suitable for adding to the bull frame. The model won't fit in a centre rank but then the proper tyrant model doesn't anyway.
> 
> If you need some I can raid my bits box for spares.


Nice suggestion, guys, cheers. I'll look at B&K.

Midnight


----------

